
Give Students UserFreedom – FSF - thomzane
https://my.fsf.org/give-students-userfreedom
======
thomzane
We call on school administrators at all levels to drop requirements for
students to use proprietary software to participate in a course, and to adopt
a free software replacement for every nonfree program being used. As students,
teachers, parents, and concerned citizens, we stand together for the following
principles:

* It is an injustice to require students to sacrifice their freedom to proprietary software in pursuit of an education.

* Using free software in the classroom communicates the importance of values key to a free society: sharing, social responsibility, and independence.

* With its focus on study and collaboration, free software is far more suited to the spirit of pedagogy than the dependence and abuse caused by proprietary software.

------
thomzane
Blog post: [https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/sign-this-petition-
for-f...](https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/sign-this-petition-for-freedom-
in-the-classroom)

